# ILR Set(M) Last Minute Questions



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi all, I am a spouse of a settled British citizen and gathering all my evidence for my ILR Set(M) at the PEO in Liverpool on Monday the 2nd Sept. This process is so overwhelming and I have some questions on a few sections. Some of my queries may appear daft but I just want to make sure I don't make any unnecessary errors or omissions. If anyone can help, I would greatly appreciate it!! Here goes....

*2.15 Were you married or in a civil partnership when you were last granted leave in this category? Yes No * 
What do they mean by leave in this category? The FLR? 

*2.22 Have you or your partner previously been married or in a civil partnership?* 
I thought the FLR (M) application took care of that question? So are we saying I have to prove again with my divorce decree and my current marriage licence again?

*2.27 Do you or your partner have any shared financial responsibilities?* 
Are they talking about rent, bills, etc?

*8.4 Is your partner working in the UK? If so, what is his/her pay each month after income tax and other deductions?* 
My husband does rotating shift work and gets paid different rates each week for the different shifts and is required to do certain differing days of overtime, how should I answer this since he doesn’t have the same amount each week/month? Should I just take an average? Would that be acceptable?

*8.6 Are you or your partner receiving any public funds?* 
The keyword here is receiving, my husband did as a one off payment, with the DWP Job Seekers Allowance (Income based) and also a one time council tax reduction for our previous address which we only paid one payment due to us moving. I was not included on these benefits. Should I answer this yes or no since he technically is NOT receiving public funds now, the time period he received the benefits was over three months ago.

*Section 11, Note 8, We need 6 letters or other documents addressed to you jointly or in both your names. If you do not have enough items in your joint names, you may also provide items addressed to each of you individually if they show the same address for both of you.* 
This is very confusing, not only did we not have bills until February of this year due to residing with a landlord that had bills in his name but since he passed away in February we then took over and have had bills since. I am unsure as to how to gather the documents over the two year period. Do they want 6 (or more if needed) items from 3 sources in total over the two years or during intervals? I don’t want to overwhelm the IO with tons of documents as I tend to overdo things but also want to have enough to satisfy the evidence. Would the two tenancy agreements we have be enough to count as one document source for the entire period since it provides both our names listed and the entire duration of the two year period? 

*1 1B Spouses and Civil partners, If you were last granted leave to enter or remain in the United Kingdom as an unmarried or same-sex partner and subsequently during your probationary period you have married or entered a civil partnership with your partner, in addition to the relevant documents in 11A you must provide the following documents.* 
This is similar to sections 2.15 and 2.22, do I have to prove all this over again since I have been divorced in the USA?

Thanks all, I can't wait until Monday is over and done with, hopefully granted with a visa.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## harry205 (Aug 19, 2013)

Firstly, some questions in Set(M) are similar to the ones in Flr(M). This causes confusion e.g. where and when you first met your partner.

> In question 2.15, last granted leave refers to FLR(M). So, when FLR(M) is issued were you married or not? 

> 2.22 in short yes

> 2.27 financial responsibilities with your partner, such as a joint mortgage or tenancy agreement, a joint bank account or joint savings, and utility bills in both your names (Found on UKBA)

> 8.4 I would calculate monthly salary and provide the minimum monthly salary received in last 3 months as you need to show the last 3 payslips.

Rest I am not sure.

I am applying ILR Set(M) as well and the above answers are based on my knowledge. Please confirm with other members. Don't worry about taking too many documents, I have seen people bringing big files and leaving with a smile on the face.

Good luck!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

wannagonow said:


> Hi all, I am a spouse of a settled British citizen and gathering all my evidence for my ILR Set(M) at the PEO in Liverpool on Monday the 2nd Sept. This process is so overwhelming and I have some questions on a few sections. Some of my queries may appear daft but I just want to make sure I don't make any unnecessary errors or omissions. If anyone can help, I would greatly appreciate it!! Here goes....
> 
> *2.15 Were you married or in a civil partnership when you were last granted leave in this category? Yes No *
> What do they mean by leave in this category? The FLR?


Yes, or when you got your spouse visa. 



> *2.22 Have you or your partner previously been married or in a civil partnership?*
> I thought the FLR (M) application took care of that question? So are we saying I have to prove again with my divorce decree and my current marriage licence again?


Yes, you have to, if they ask you to give details.



> *2.27 Do you or your partner have any shared financial responsibilities?*
> Are they talking about rent, bills, etc?


Yes if in joint name or each of you contribute from your own income and resources. Joint bank account or savings.



> *8.4 Is your partner working in the UK? If so, what is his/her pay each month after income tax and other deductions?*
> My husband does rotating shift work and gets paid different rates each week for the different shifts and is required to do certain differing days of overtime, how should I answer this since he doesn’t have the same amount each week/month? Should I just take an average? Would that be acceptable?


Yes, averaging will be fine.



> *8.6 Are you or your partner receiving any public funds?*
> The keyword here is receiving, my husband did as a one off payment, with the DWP Job Seekers Allowance (Income based) and also a one time council tax reduction for our previous address which we only paid one payment due to us moving. I was not included on these benefits. Should I answer this yes or no since he technically is NOT receiving public funds now, the time period he received the benefits was over three months ago.


Unless you are actually at the time of application receiving public funds, you can safely answer no. Being charged only a proportion of council tax because you are moving isn't getting public funds.



> *Section 11, Note 8, We need 6 letters or other documents addressed to you jointly or in both your names. If you do not have enough items in your joint names, you may also provide items addressed to each of you individually if they show the same address for both of you.*
> This is very confusing, not only did we not have bills until February of this year due to residing with a landlord that had bills in his name but since he passed away in February we then took over and have had bills since. I am unsure as to how to gather the documents over the two year period. Do they want 6 (or more if needed) items from 3 sources in total over the two years or during intervals? I don’t want to overwhelm the IO with tons of documents as I tend to overdo things but also want to have enough to satisfy the evidence. Would the two tenancy agreements we have be enough to count as one document source for the entire period since it provides both our names listed and the entire duration of the two year period?


Just find the required number of letters from official sources like from your doctor, tax office, employers, council etc if you don't have joint bills. It helps if they were spread through the 2-year period, but they don't have to cover the entire period. So, say, two each from 2011, 2012 and 2013 may be ok.



> *1 1B Spouses and Civil partners, If you were last granted leave to enter or remain in the United Kingdom as an unmarried or same-sex partner and subsequently during your probationary period you have married or entered a civil partnership with your partner, in addition to the relevant documents in 11A you must provide the following documents.*
> This is similar to sections 2.15 and 2.22, do I have to prove all this over again since I have been divorced in the USA?


No. Different question. It asks you if you last received your visa or leave as unmarried partner, started to serve your probationary period and then got married (i.e. married in the last two years). If it doesn't apply, leave it blank or answer No.


----------

